# Rough opening too small for standard sized entry door...



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

I have an entry door I want to replace and the rough opening is 81.25" tall. I haven't found an off the shelf door yet that fits in a rough opening less than 82". Talking to a window/door company in town they would have to order one to fit and that would involve cutting it down and voiding the manufacturers warranty I'm not too crazy about that idea. Charging me an extra hundred dollars for the cutting and then not giving me a warranty.

I wondered about actually cutting the header. Suspect it would need close to 1" cut off. Will I lose all integrity in the header or will taking 1" off still leave me with enough strength? This is an older house and I'm assuming it was built with a standard header.

We are talking about a pretty standard $480 fiberglass door and not some multi-thousand dollar mahogony entry system. 

What should I do?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How big is the header ?
How wide is the door ?
Is it in a gable wall...or one that the ceiling joist land on ?


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> How big is the header ?
> How wide is the door ?
> Is it in a gable wall...or one that the ceiling joist land on ?


*the door is 36" wide and is on the gable end of the house. i do not know how thick the header is without actually tearing into the wall. i hate to do that until im ready to install a door.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

An outside picture would be nice from about 20' away. (include the roof line)

Gary


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Since this door is in a gable wall I won't tell you what to do but if it were mine I would cut the 1 inch out and go on with it.

Most times there are two ears sticking up on top of the door jamb that can be cut off and sometimes that will be just enough to let it fit.


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

I had the EXACT same problem. Took a plainer to the top and bottom of the door frame (the actual door frame, not the rough opening) and took a little off, worked great :thumbsup:


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am with CBZDEL. Should be able to take 1/2" from top and bottom of a standard door. 
If you really want to buy it finished, though, I think you just need to get a couple more prices. An extra charge for a non-standard size door is understandable. But anybody who tells you it won't be under warranty is a joker that you shouldn't be dealing with anyways.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

cbzdel said:


> I had the EXACT same problem. Took a plainer to the top and bottom of the door frame (the actual door frame, not the rough opening) and took a little off, worked great :thumbsup:


 
On a fiberglass door?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Never tried that on a fiberglass door. But it doesn't have to be fiberglass, does it ?


----------

